# Guideline Price on an 80’s Schwinn Peloton



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

Any ideas on the guideline price for a 1986 Schwinn Peloton (frame and fork only). I do know it was made by Panasonic in Japan and is constructed with a Columbus SL/SP mix. If I am correct, the peloton was second in line right behind the Paramount. 

The frame has chrome fork and a bright neon pink paint job. The paint has its fair share of rubs and scratches but is in other wise good condition. Any suggestions on what I should make as my initial offer?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One thing i can tell you is the prices are usually undervalued.... The Peleton's are great frames but they never seem to go for much money....


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> One thing i can tell you is the prices are usually undervalued.... The Peleton's are great frames but they never seem to go for much money....


I agree; the 1986 Peloton is a great bike, but they don't seem to bring what they should. My '87 Paramount was advertised on craigslist for $295, and I had to beg the seller to take $500. If I'd given him $295, I wouldn't have been able to sleep.

1986 Peloton catalog page 1

1986 Peloton catalog page 2


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Thanks for the links!*

Very helpful


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

Based on the catalog photo, the chrome fork would appear to be a replacement, of who-knows-what quality.

I have a Peloton from '85, all red with white lettering, that I paid 150 for about two years ago, including Stronglight roller-bearing headset and a Dura Ace 7400 bottom bracket. The fellow I bought it from had paid around 100 for the whole bike on eBay.


----------



## LBVandal (Nov 17, 2008)

*1986 Schwinn Peloton Immaculate Original Price*

I just posted my original Schwinn Peloton on Craigslist for $400, and had a bunch of interest. I purchased it in 1986 and I still have the original catalog and receipt, I rode the bike in maybe 2 triathalons, and decided that it was not for me, so it has hung in my garage for the past 22 years. I'm just wondering, is this a good price, or is this bike some sort of treasure? Thanks if any one knows I really appreciate it.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Scooper said:


> ....... My '87 Paramount was advertised on craigslist for $295, and I had to beg the seller to take $500. If I'd given him $295, I wouldn't have been able to sleep.
> .........


I've got a '86 or '87 (can't remember which) Paramount if you want another one. Two sets of wheels, STI shifters, black frame. 

$500 plus shipping just so you can sleep well.


----------



## oldroads (Dec 8, 2008)

We've got an on-line price guide that shows them priced from $425 to $1200

http://oldroads.com/p_query.asp


----------

